# new and suffering



## kat55 (May 27, 2015)

I am being treated with 1000mg antibiotics for a parasite but most of you have the same symptoms that I do. Getting good info from this discussion. Thanks


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

Just want to wish you luck, and hope the antibiotics takes care of the parasite problem...A lot of people don't realize how common it is to have parasites... Some people think that having parasites is confined to poor 3rd world countries and SURELY NOT in modern countries... and its amazing how many doctors won't even take this into consideration... I am glad you have one that does! Let us know how you are doing and what kind of progress you are making. I think it might be enlightening and helpful to people on this site to Google parasites (intestinal)...


----------



## kat55 (May 27, 2015)

Well I took my last antibiotic this a m and feel a bit better but still having IBS symptoms. So I think I will start trying to find my triggers. It seems like milk is one and I only use it with cereal.


----------

